# Awaiting Killifish eggs (sad update)



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been thinking about what direction to take my fishkeeping hobby in next for a while and started to look into Killifish. Apparently it's recommended to have at least 2 years experience behind you before venturing into the rather niche market of killis . . Well, I have 13 years, so . . . Check.

Next followed more decisions on species, tank size, eggs or adults.

On Saturday, I bit the bullet and ordered 30 eggs of A. Australe.

Haven't got the tank yet, but will be ordering that this week. I'm leaning towards a 54ltr because I don't have space for another 100-200ltr. Eggs will go into a rearing tank for now, so I have time to set their destination tank up before they're transferred. I'll be getting a sponge filter and another heater, too.

I'm _stupidly_ excited.  :Woot


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, that is exciting! I googled the type you are getting, they are so pretty 

I don't know anything about killifish, I take it they like to be in a group if you're getting 30 eggs?! I can't wait to see your updates on them when they arrive!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

magpie said:


> Oh, that is exciting! I googled the type you are getting, they are so pretty
> 
> I don't know anything about killifish, I take it they like to be in a group if you're getting 30 eggs?! I can't wait to see your updates on them when they arrive!


Yeah, they like company, but their social habits are more similar to livebearers than shoalers. Many keepers do seem to get them as spawn and grow them on, keeping them in species tanks, especially as a lot of Killifish are annuals, so their whole life cycle is complete in just 1 year.

A. Australe (or the lyretail Killi) is one of the longer lived species and average life expectancy is 2-3 years.

All of this started as an actual dream in which the 200ltr was home to Killifish and Apistogramma. :Jawdrop


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Had to look this fish up as had no idea what you were talking about and they are bee-uitiful. 

Good Luck and have fun


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Had to look this fish up as had no idea what you were talking about and they are bee-uitiful.
> 
> Good Luck and have fun


Thanks. And I'm sure I will.

I'll be keeping this updated as another journal thread


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> I've been thinking about what direction to take my fishkeeping hobby in next for a while and started to look into Killifish. Apparently it's recommended to have at least 2 years experience behind you before venturing into the rather niche market of killis . . Well, I have 13 years, so . . . Check.
> 
> Next followed more decisions on species, tank size, eggs or adults.
> 
> ...


Wow, please do keep us updated with this. I am excited for you, this sounds so cool.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> .
> All of this started as an actual dream in which the 200ltr was home to Killifish and Apistogramma. :Jawdrop


wish my dreams were so peaceful and satisfying at the moment, rather than frightening and going in circles

had a neighbour come knocking yesterday asking for advoce on what he could put in a tank that has a shoal of malawi cichlids happy, settled, and breeding, as they were 'boring now':Banghead:Banghead:Banghead

I was very plesed with myself, that i didnt actually say what was going through my head
but i think he got the message anyway ( we spoke through a window, me upstairs him down, before anyone thinks i broke any 'regulations')

Im very jealous about the killis, they are so lovely, especially the lyre tails
are you going to keep them in a dark swampy tank, with floating plants to stop their joy of jumping ( and landing on the light ledge ) and diffuse the light, or, do you have one of those tanks with a flat lid and outside lamp that can dim?
please keep us upto date in how its going, Im totally fascinated


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> wish my dreams were so peaceful and satisfying at the moment, rather than frightening and going in circles
> 
> had a neighbour come knocking yesterday asking for advoce on what he could put in a tank that has a shoal of malawi cichlids happy, settled, and breeding, as they were 'boring now':Banghead:Banghead:Banghead
> 
> ...


Not all of my dreams are that peaceful, so you have my sympathy there.

"Yeah, sell the tank and the fish and get an aquarium screen saver for your computer/laptop/portable computer device thingy and never get any living creature again." :Muted :Banghead  There you go - I said it for you. 

As for the tank set-up, it'll be heavily planted, including with floating plants, and I'll be getting a sheet of glass or perspex to stop them from jumping, with a clip on light. I already use almond leaves and Alder cones in my other tanks, so this will be no different. 

I suspect these are going to be PF's fish, not just mine. . I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> Not all of my dreams are that peaceful, so you have my sympathy there.
> 
> "Yeah, sell the tank and the fish and get an aquarium screen saver for your computer/laptop/portable computer device thingy and never get any living creature again." :Muted :Banghead  There you go - I said it for you.
> 
> ...


Love that. Can't wait to see these fish grow up. What kind of sponge filter you going for? Also air pump recommendations, I am in need of a more powerful one so it would be nice to know which one you would be so kindly to recommend.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> Also air pump recommendations, I am in need of a more powerful one so it would be nice to know which one you would be so kindly to recommend.


I have a Hidom 6w air pump which powers my 4 foot long air curtain, so that's pretty powerful.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> Love that. Can't wait to see these fish grow up. What kind of sponge filter you going for? Also air pump recommendations, I am in need of a more powerful one so it would be nice to know which one you would be so kindly to recommend.


I have a Hidom air pump that may have been discontinued as I can't find it anymore. :Bag It was quite cheap, IIRC. A similar model to mine is the Hidom 602 - 2w, 2ltrs per minute.

The sponge filter will probably be an Aqua One filter.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Seeing as I'm like a kid at Christmas atm, I've been researching A. Australe a bit more, especially the bit about raising the fry. Glad I did. I've just saved myself quite a bit of money. :Shamefullyembarrased

For starters, I won't need that sponge filter until the fry are about 6 weeks old. This is due to the fact that, at first, their water level is about 2-3, inches, and one article I read mentioned raising them in a margarine/1ltr ice cream tub until they're about 4 weeks old, when they're moved to their own tank. Daily water changes keep toxin levels down, and being fry, their bioload is minimal until then.

They're also more temperate than tropical fish. Although they can tolerate temps of up to 30°C, for longevity, it's recommended to keep them at 22-23°. 

Steep learning curve, then, and I haven't even got them yet.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

That's interesting about the temp, that's almost room temperature (in my house anyway, my tank is usually 20-21C).

Do you know what kind of survival rate you'll get with the eggs?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

magpie said:


> That's interesting about the temp, that's almost room temperature (in my house anyway, my tank is usually 20-21C).
> 
> *Do you know what kind of survival rate you'll get with the eggs?*


No idea, but based on previous experience with other fish, I'll be amazed if I can raise more than 10 to adulthood (and that's being generous). Maybe there'll be some information coming with them. 

In the meantime, I have my rearing "tank" (a 3ltr food container  ) and some Liquifry.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> No idea, but based on previous experience with other fish, I'll be amazed if I can raise more than 10 to adulthood (and that's being generous). Maybe there'll be some information coming with them.
> 
> In the meantime, I have my rearing "tank" (a 3ltr food container  ) and some Liquifry.


I can't wait to see them. It will be so cute to see them as eggs. What are you going to feed the fry when they hatch?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> I can't wait to see them. It will be so cute to see them as eggs. What are you going to feed the fry when they hatch?


Fishy baby milk. . Aka Liquifry. 

Also newly hatched brine shrimp, as apparently they're big enough.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> Fishy baby milk. . Aka Liquifry.
> 
> Also newly hatched brine shrimp, as apparently they're big enough.


Baby fish milk.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Tank ordered.

In the end I went for a 53ltr tall - 18×12×15" (LxWxH).

No sign of the eggs yet, but they're coming from Malta, and tracking shows that they're in the country, so I suspect they're being held at Customs. Presumably due to the virus.

Also ordered some Artemis eggs.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Eggs arriving today. :Woot


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Eggs arriving today. :Woot


Eeek! Well I'm not going to quote the picture rule back to you, you know what you have to do!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

magpie said:


> Eeek! Well I'm not going to quote the picture rule back to you, you know what you have to do!


They're here, but there's nothing much to see. The breeder's used the peat moss method;


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

OK, I figured I couldn't keep an eye on all the eggs of I kept them in such a small container, so I've tipped the contents into a larger one and floated it in their tank. I've given them a very short spray of tank water, as I understand the peat has to be kept damp. 

On the 13th, I wetten the peat entirely, and the eggs should then hatch within 24-48hrs.

Breeder's included a small pot of live food for them.

Excitement has turned to sheer terror. :Nailbiting


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> They're here, but there's nothing much to see. The breeder's used the peat moss method


Well, I expect lots of pics when they start hatching then! Though it sounds like you've got a bit of a wait until that happens, so plenty of time for the terror to wear off


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> OK, I figured I couldn't keep an eye on all the eggs of I kept them in such a small container, so I've tipped the contents into a larger one and floated it in their tank. I've given them a very short spray of tank water, as I understand the peat has to be kept damp.
> 
> On the 13th, I wetten the peat entirely, and the eggs should then hatch within 24-48hrs.
> 
> ...


I am so excited to see these babies. Don't panic too much you will be fine.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> I am so excited to see these babies. Don't panic too much you will be fine.


Panic over. 

They're due next Saturday.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> Panic over.
> 
> They're due next Saturday.


Ok, that gives you a bit more time to prepare.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> On the 13th, I wetten the peat entirely, and the eggs should then hatch within 24-48hrs.


Has the countdown to babies started yet?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

magpie said:


> Has the countdown to babies started yet?


It's started, but nothing yet.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Update:

Still no signs of the eggs hatching. I doubt they will now. 

I'll be trying again, but not sure if I'll be going for A. Australe or another species.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> Update:
> 
> Still no signs of the eggs hatching. I doubt they will now.
> 
> I'll be trying again, but not sure if I'll be going for A. Australe or another species.


OK, I might have been a little hasty there. I think I have a black egg (that's a good sign, folks!)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> OK, I might have been a little hasty there. I think I have a black egg (that's a good sign, folks!)


Oh good, just popped on to see if there was any news and saw you saying no sign of eggs hatching, and felt disappointed for you, then saw this update, yey for baby fish!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Oh good, just popped on to see if there was any news and saw you saying no sign of eggs hatching, and felt disappointed for you, then saw this update, yey for baby fish!


It's just typical. Just when I post that all hope is just about gone, the little tinkers have other ideas. .


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> OK, I might have been a little hasty there. I think I have a black egg (that's a good sign, folks!)


Oh yay, fingers crossed! Not gonna lie, I've been waiting for an update all week


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

magpie said:


> Oh yay, fingers crossed! Not gonna lie, I've been waiting for an update all week


Apparently, killifish eggs can take about 2 weeks to develop on average. I didn't realise that was after they'd been wetted. Unless I did something wrong for the first week or so (possible  )


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> Apparently, killifish eggs can take about 2 weeks to develop on average. I didn't realise that was after they'd been wetted. Unless I did something wrong for the first week or so (possible  )


We need pictures when free swimming


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> We need pictures when free swimming


I intend to take pics as soon as I can see them.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Can’t wait to see these 

I’ve just been and got 2 x 19l tanks and a 100l one, that’s 5 tanks now :Hilarious


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Jason25 said:


> Can't wait to see these
> 
> I've just been and got 2 x 19l tanks and a 100l one, that's 5 tanks now :Hilarious


Addict alert


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, it's been over two weeks and still no sign of the eggs hatching. I have to assume that if they haven't done so now, they're not going to. 

I've ordered some more eggs of the same species. If these ones don't hatch, I might try another species.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Well, it's been over two weeks and still no sign of the eggs hatching. I have to assume that if they haven't done so now, they're not going to.
> 
> I've ordered some more eggs of the same species. If these ones don't hatch, I might try another species.


Sorry to hear that 

Hope this new batch hatch for you.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no  I'm sorry about that, hopefully you'll have more luck next time.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

LinznMilly said:


> Well, it's been over two weeks and still no sign of the eggs hatching. I have to assume that if they haven't done so now, they're not going to.
> 
> I've ordered some more eggs of the same species. If these ones don't hatch, I might try another species.


Sorry they didn't hatch, how come you're buying eggs instead of buying the fish? Good luck with the next batch tho


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Jason25 said:


> Sorry they didn't hatch, how come you're buying eggs instead of buying the fish? Good luck with the next batch tho


Killifish often have such a short lifespan that they're sold as eggs. The lyretail killifish is one of the longer lived species, but even they don't live for much longer than 2 years.


----------

